# Best place to buy Blockade teat dip



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Just wondering where the best overall (including shipping) price has been found on Blockade? And, is this still a dip that most are happy with?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I love the Blockade teat tip. My local vet supply (At my vet office) carries it as does the vet outlet 30 miles from here. I've purchased it by the gallon and 5 gallon pails (which is cheaper). Sorry, I never had to pay to ship it to me.

Can you find a different iodine based teat dip locally so you don't have to pay shipping? Just make sure it is proven to work as has been tested for effectiveness.

I found a new iodine teat dip that I love. I can't remember the name of it but I'll look at milking time tonight. It is good stuff. 

Sara


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Paula,

Check and see if your local dairy supply place carries Blockade. That is a WestAgro product so anyplace that sells other teat dips might be able to order Blockade. Also check with the local feed store. Since, I know the one at home if you are willing to buy four one gallon jugs he will order it for ya, at a lower price. 

Also, look at what you like about it. If you like the condintion of the teats then you can get a a 10% condintioning dip from another company. If its the 1% iodine, there are alot of them out on the market. Also, if you just like the over all dip, and you have a place that sells Surge equiptment. Their Teat Kote 10-III is the same levels of everything as Blockade.

Ken


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

What I like.....Teat condition and goat comfort is a huge importance to me....in addition, mastits prevention is key! I have been using firght bac and about 2 months ago was given a powder dry dip to use. But, as you all know something isn't working....don't have the lab results back yet. But, with that scare I want to do a checklist and make sure I am doing and using the best I can.

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

OK then, what you want to look for is a 1% iodine dip with at least 10% condintioners. I would say stay away from the generic dips...if not website is listed then, most of them are the fly by night type of deals.

I used Blockade for about 15 years and love it. But, it was where we could not get it in 55 Gallon drums anymore all the time. So, I went to the surge dips. With the Teat Kote 10-III, I could not tell a difference in it from the Blockade. But, then I found my true love in dips. Its a no drip 10% iodine with 13% condintioners made by surge. But, most people run at the price at $18 a gallon. But, I have found that I use only about a 1/3 of the dip with it. Its not something that you would want to use as a pre-dip tho. Since it about the thickness of syrup. Also something that you can not spray.

Ken


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks so much....what's the name of the "no drip"....the only source so far for blockade was $23 a gallon so $18 is even better. I will call my feed store and vet and see if I can get one of these listed above.

paula


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula,

The name of the no drip teat dip is LuxSan X. Its made by surge, so you might have to order it from someone or check around and see if there is a surge dealer close to ya.

Ken


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Ken is this similar to what you are talking about...

http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=1496&cat=0&page=2

"low drip", 1%iodine, 13 plus % emollients

But OUCH on the price!

???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

LeeAnn have you looked at Tractor Supply? They had a nodrip iodine that I tried...after I got that mega dollar one the Moore's used. Vicki


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I was looking for some teat dip, called and emailed them this the price and the shipped from Hico, TX to Elgin TX

This is the email they sent I think the price is for a 5 gallons bucket of teat dip when I called them that is what I ask them for the price on.

Astro Tek is 5 way emolient 13.8 percent total. 1 percent iodine low drip formula barrier cost 101.25 .plus 38 dollars freight. LuxSan 10 is top of the line 1 percent iodine barrier that is the low drip leader with a 6 way emolient system 10 percent total.cost 114.94 plus 25.22 freight

http://www.westfalia.com/us/en/westfaliasurge/dealer_locator/statemaptexas.aspx
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is info on Blockade I called Veterinarians Outlet in Dublin TX and was told around 90.00 dollars for 5 gallons but have not gotten the info on shipping cost yet. Fran

http://www.westagro.com/blockade.ihtml

http://www.westagro.com/dealer2.ihtml?state=TX


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Great info, Thanks so much.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula they have six dealers in Tennessee for Blockade

http://www.westagro.com/dealer2.ihtml?state=TN

And two for LuxSan but if you are close to a sate line check the next state.
Fran

http://www.westfalia.com/us/en/westfaliasurge/dealer_locator/statemaptennessee.aspx


----------

